
Ask HN: Did anyone download their Facebook data before 2016? - jjar
I&#x27;m looking into the history of the Facebook data dump tool - I&#x27;d be interested in knowing if anyone here successfully got their data from Facebook before the data download tool was active using a Subject Access Request, and how they did it.
======
chmielewski
I did it in 2013. It was an option in settings/privacy and I downloaded a .zip

